# Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren



## MF13 (27. November 2018)

*Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Mir ist beim Aufbau meines PCs noch ein Problem bewusst geworden, an das ich bei der Planung nicht gedacht habe - in Bodennähe hinterm Schreibtisch verlaufen überputz verlegte Heizungsrohre von einem Heizkörper zu einem anderen. In der Heizperiode erhitzen sich diese Heizungsrohre natürlich stark.

Kann das nun zu Problemen führen mit den Kabeln für meinen PC, die nah an den Heizungsrohren vorbei hinauf zur Tischplatte des Schreibtisches führen? Oder sind die ausreichend hitzeresistent?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Kein Problem, brandhemende und temperaturunempfindliche Materialen sind Standard bei Kabeln. Wenn der Vorlauf der Heizung 90 Grad erreichen würde, würdest DU dir die Pfoten am Heizkörper verbrennen. Ab und zu nachts wird wegen Legionellen der Vorlauf so hoch gefahren im Wasserspeicher.

Für die Kabel ist das kein Problem die nächsten 50 Jahre, wenn die Kabel neu sind. In der Wand werden die alten Kabel durchs Mauerwerk gekühlt.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Wie warm wird denn diese "überputzte Stelle"? Mal gemessen?
Um es kurz zu machen: wenn du deine Hand drauf legen kannst, ohne dass es für dich schmerzhaft ist, sollte es da keinerlei Probleme geben.
Zumal du deine Kabel sicherlich nicht genau an die wärmste Stelle geklemmt hast?

Um dir mal einen Richtwert zu geben, den ich von CAT5-Kabeln noch im Kopf habe: die halten ~75° aus.


----------



## bschicht86 (27. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Zur Not holst du dir aus dem Baumarkt einen Meter dünne Rohrisolierung.


----------



## MF13 (28. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Ich meinte, dass die Heizungsrohre offen an der Wand entlang verlaufen, also überm Verputz und nicht darunter. Und da  verlaufen die Kabel von der Steckerleiste zu PC und Monitor, das LAN-kabel und das USB-Kabel des Druckers direkt dran vorbei.


----------



## seahawk (28. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Kauf Dir eine Rohrisolierung - selbstklebend. Fertig.


----------



## MF13 (28. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

So etwas beispielsweise?
SHT Steinwolle Isolierung Rohrisolierung alukaschiert 23/28, 100% EnEV: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## seahawk (28. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Das reicht auch locker 2m Rohrisolierung 13mm Daemmung fuer O12 - 60mm selbstklebend (O60): Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## MF13 (28. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Du gehst also davon aus, dass meine Heizungsrohre 60mm Durchmesser haben, oder ist das der Außendurchmesser der Isolierung?
Das sind normale Rohre zu den Heizkörpern, wie sie in jedem zentralgeheizten Haus zu finden sind, also vermutlich ca. 2cm Durchmesser, das muss ich noch nachmessen.


----------



## seahawk (30. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Ich meinte die Art der Isolierung.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

*AW: Kabel nah an heißen Heizungsrohren*

Du brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen. Die Luft isoliert sehr gut.


----------

